

Mountain of electrical waste reaches new peak - Tsiolkovsky
http://phys.org/news/2015-04-mountain-electrical-peak.html

======
Fando
I think we're due for a paradigm change in consuming and recycling products.
Just as there are manufacturing costs, there should be disassembly costs
associated with products that are part of the price. These costs will cover
the process of compete disassembly of the product into its constituent
materials at the end of its life cycle.

